# Vendor's license needed?



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Black Creek said:


> if you sell honey out the back of your truck, do you need to have some sort of permit?


Do it and you'll find out eventually. Many municipalities do require vending permits.
And proof of liability insurance.


----------



## Black Creek (May 19, 2006)

haha ! yeah i figured that just doing it would be a sure fire way to convince someone (a cop) to tell me. And probably give me a fine at the same time ! 

i've done a few internet searches and i cant seem to find what i'm looking for. 

there's a large gravel parking area on the side of the road near me. In the summer mostly the only cars there are people using it to go fishing. the only signs up are "no dumping' & "no overnight parking". I thought it might be a good place to set up sometimes.


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Answer: "It depends". Maybe where you are, you need one. Here, we do not and our state permits selling out of your home and at farmer's markets without any licensing and inspection of the kitchen or processing area. Sell it inside a grocery store, and a food processing license is requried at the minimum. Correct answer: check at the state level and then at each local town you wish to sell in, because they may all vary.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Black Creek said:


> haha ! yeah i figured that just doing it would be a sure fire way to convince someone (a cop) to tell me. And probably give me a fine at the same time !


He'd probably only give you a warning, the first time. That's what happened to me when I tried selling wateremelons in Potsdam, NY. I was told to cease selling and get out of town until I had a license.


----------



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Our county Extention offices host our meetings in the area. They try to help as much as they can. I'd ask them as they are in place to help agriculturalist such as yourself. 

Here, we have to follow labling laws depending on how we sell. Out the front door... the state figures the buyer knows how to find you should they have a complaint, so no lable required. Elsewhere, a lable is required. Other requirements depend on the volume you're doing (actually, the gross income). so ask someone there.


----------

